# Corriente mínima de un zener



## Enigma (May 24, 2008)

Hola, que tal... l motivo de este tema es para preguntar si alguien sabe de algún zener de aproximadamente 5V o un poco más (pero no tanto), pero que su corriente minima inversa para que entre en funcionamiento sea de 1mA o 2 como máximo!

Gracias!

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## El nombre (May 24, 2008)

La tensión de zener mínima para que funcione con seguridad es el 10 % de la máxima. Ahora queda saber como se hace eso. Fácil ¿verdad? cualquiera de esas potencias te vale.

Saludos

PD
P= VxI despeja la I y aplica el 10%


----------



## Enigma (May 24, 2008)

Ah berro no sabia eso, es decir,  Ahora, si tengo uno de 200 mW, con 5.1 V... Según la formula de Potencia, me da 39,2 mA, el 10% de eso, sería 3,9 mA... Rayos.. sigue siendo mucha corriente! :S     


Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## elaficionado (May 24, 2008)

Hola.
Se puede saber el por qué de esa limitación de corriente.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Enigma (May 24, 2008)

Bueno, lo voy a usar como regulador... Es que necesito alimentar con un mínimo de corriente a un circuito!, por que la corriente que tengo disponible para poner a conducirlo es máximo de 4mA, y ni siquiera porque si es un poquito menos pues seria mejor todavia!... 

Esta corriente debido a que es la salida de un transmisor, la cual va de 4 - 20 mA....

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## elaficionado (May 24, 2008)

Hola.
Creo que el LM113 te puede servir, es 1.2V a 1mA, mira la hoja de datos (datasheet).
Puedes usar 3 LM113 en serie y a su vez en serie con 2 diodo 1N4148, para tener 5V aprox.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Mira esto, tal ves te sirva

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/TL/TL431A.pdf


----------



## El nombre (May 25, 2008)

Si tienes ese mínimo de Intensidad te va a funcionar bien con ese Zener. El mínimo es para garantizar una óptima estabilidad. 
Colocalo sin problemas que te estabiliza bien


----------



## Enigma (May 25, 2008)

> Si tienes ese mínimo de Intensidad te va a funcionar bien con ese Zener. El mínimo es para garantizar una óptima estabilidad.
> Colocalo sin problemas que te estabiliza bien



Cual? el regulador TL431?

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## elaficionado (May 26, 2008)

Hola.
Sí, TL431
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

